# Ariens brand heated hand grips



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello all...

1st time messing with factory heated hand grips, was looking up the wiring diagram and saw it was wired in series. Been awhile since I've done this kind of work, so just checking with the board as a search here did not give my the answer to my question. 
The question is about ariens brand heated grips... from the series wiring I'm guessing that these grips are 6 volt each, and run on alternating current power. Ive attached a schematic from an ariens repair manual. 
Just wanted to make sure 100% before install these new grips on a machine I'm rebuilding, do not want to burn them out by wiring with wrong voltage or power polarity.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

by the look of that schematic, you appear to be correct. If that's what Ariens says, I would go with their instructions. You might try calling them to confirm, but who knows if the person you get to talk to knows anything.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes, they are in series, in fact most of them are in series. I bought some used ones from a cub cadet and they came with wiring harness and it was set up to run the grips in series as well.


----------



## JerryR (Oct 18, 2016)

Shaw351 said:


> Hello all...
> 
> 1st time messing with factory heated hand grips, was looking up the wiring diagram and saw it was wired in series. Been awhile since I've done this kind of work, so just checking with the board as a search here did not give my the answer to my question.
> The question is about ariens brand heated grips... from the series wiring I'm guessing that these grips are 6 volt each, and run on alternating current power. Ive attached a schematic from an ariens repair manual.
> Just wanted to make sure 100% before install these new grips on a machine I'm rebuilding, do not want to burn them out by wiring with wrong voltage or power polarity.


Are you installing them on an Ariens machine?
I installed the heated grips using the Ariens kit P/N 72101400 on an Ariens 24" deluxe according to the instructions and new wiring that came with the kit.
I don't know what voltage they are rated for, but I can tell you that I measured the stator output at 15 to 17V AC. 
There is NO polarity consideration since it's AC.
If you bought the kit, just install/hook up as instructed, If you have just the grips, wire them as shown in the diagram you posted.
HTH
JerryR


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

JerryR said:


> Are you installing them on an Ariens machine?
> I installed the heated grips using the Ariens kit P/N 72101400 on an Ariens 24" deluxe according to the instructions and new wiring that came with the kit.
> I don't know what voltage they are rated for, but I can tell you that I measured the stator output at 15 to 17V AC.
> There is NO polarity consideration since it's AC.
> ...


Thanks JerryR,
I know about the polarity, just mentioned it as it seemed odd to be AC. Strange there is not a fuse also, no protection for alternator. I'll post up my results soon after I complete this project.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Update:
I wired in the ariens brand heated grips as per the schematic I posted earlier. 12 volts AC to the grips wired in series, worked perfectly. 

Got me thinking about my 924117 that I've been modifying to be a SHO.....
I re-powered it a few years ago with a B & S 15.50 GT engine, it has a regulated 12 volt DC output power supply. 
I never even thought about the heated grips being AC, I ran a fused positive wire to the heaters as I " Assumed " it was DC. And powered my led light off of it also. Both heaters and led have worked perfectly for years now with this DC power. 
Guessing it works because a heating element is just that....a heater. Give it 12 volts and it heats. Interesting the things that happen and you have no knowledge of the mistake because the item works normally. Will wonders never cease to amaze.


----------

